# Exhaust Odor in the Cabin



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably a bad valve cover. The PCV valve goes bad and all sorts of weird stuff happens. If you didn't have catalytic converters (like I do) you'd see smoke pouring out of the exhaust if you got on the throttle any.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Back2Chevy said:


> Just started getting fumes (exhaust or crankcase blow-by) in the cabin through the ventilation vents of my 2012 2LT auto (about 32k miles). I notice the fumes after the car has warmed up and the car is stationary. No odor if I switch to recirculate, and no odor when the car is moving. Plan to schedule a trip to the dealer, but I would like to have some idea of the cause before I go. Any ideas?


Hi Back2Chevy, 

I apologize for the recent concerns with your Cruze, and if you need any extra assistance, feel free to send me a private message. I would be happy to look into this more, and get in touch with the dealership on your behalf if needed. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Off to the dealer this morning; wish me luck


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Possible Solution -- Dealer could not find anything (to be fair, they did a thorough inspection, and the problem was not occurring while they had the car.) However, after living with the odor for sometime, I think I found the problem. I snugged up the spark plugs and no more exhaust odor in the cabin.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Were you having any other symptoms that led you to the spark plugs?


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

I noted a drop on fuel mileage and power, but really ended up at the spark plugs using the sniff test. Still odor-free at this point, seems to have improved power, but fuel mileage has not improved.


----------



## lrlmaplevalley (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm having the exact same issue. It's been getting progressively worse over the last 2 weeks. Checked the spark plugs and everything seems fine. Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## Justadad (Jan 29, 2020)

lrlmaplevalley said:


> I'm having the exact same issue. It's been getting progressively worse over the last 2 weeks. Checked the spark plugs and everything seems fine. Anyone else having a similar issue?


Did you find a resolution? Mine started doing this three months ago.


----------

